# expat in Venice and around



## irlandesina

Hi 

are there any expat who live in Venice or cities around that would like to join a social community organizing monthly events? if you do and you like please reply to this message and I will send the link to this group in order for you to have a look and then I can formally invite you to become a member. 

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

irlandesina said:


> Hi
> 
> are there any expat who live in Venice or cities around that would like to join a social community organizing monthly events? if you do and you like please reply to this message and I will send the link to this group in order for you to have a look and then I can formally invite you to become a member.
> 
> Thanks




Welcome to the forum

Please remember that forum rules mean that you cannot advertise nor can you direct to competing forums.

Maiden


----------



## Eleanorm

*re. expats in Venice*



irlandesina said:


> Hi
> 
> are there any expat who live in Venice or cities around that would like to join a social community organizing monthly events? if you do and you like please reply to this message and I will send the link to this group in order for you to have a look and then I can formally invite you to become a member.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, did you set anything up for this? I'd be happy to come along during my month or so in Venice if there is anything going on. /SNIP/
Thanks!


----------

